# Tangelo Tosser Retrofit



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Has anyone tried to retrofit a Tangelo Tosser with a Dogs Afield Train Rite remote system ($155) plus electronics?


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

*tangello*

Tom 
I have that set up and think it is the best combo out there. The Tangello is the simplest, best designed winger out there and the train rite gives the best eletronic option possible. I asked Mr. Woods to send me a bare leg ( one without the release ) and I use this one for my electronic. It will still work with the release leg if that is all you have. Dave.


----------



## Goose (Oct 7, 2003)

I have. Works fine. I didn't buy an additional third leg rather just removed the kick release on the leg I have.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I have and I just mount the train rite above the kick release. The distance of the throw is perfectly adequate even though it is a bit shorter than it would be with the kick release.


----------

